# Need info on Bernardelli model 010!!!



## bill25413 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi I am new to this forum and handguns in general. I started shooting targets this year after not using a handgun for 20yrs (My Marine Corp days). Anyway I bought a Sig P226 Equinox .40 cal. Love this gun but is too expensive to shoot daily. So I bought a new Sig mosquito .22 cal. Lots of fun but I outgrew it's range quickly. I shoot a 1.5" group with standard ammo at 7 yds. Problem is the trigger and sights suck so after 7 yds it is not very accurate. I shoot a 3.5" - 4" group at 50' Now I am thinking about buying a Bernardelli model 010 in mint condition for $650.00 It looks similar to a S&W m41. It is actually a beautiful weapon. I am looking for somebody who owns one of these or is familar with this model. Everything I find is in Itallian. Anyway if someone can give me an honest review of this handgun I would greatly appreciate it. My goal is to be able to shoot a 1.5" - 2" group at 50' with just iron sights. Thanks to anybody that can help.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

There's not a lot of information out there for Bernardelli and support from the company ( Italy or Bernardelli USA) is nonexistent. Parts are hard to come by and magazines are expensive. 

Unless you're really in love with the gun, I'd suggest looking at one of the more popular brands who will be there to back up their products. For $650, you've got a lot of options, especially if you're willing to buy used.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kev74 said:


> There's not a lot of information out there for Bernardelli and support from the company ( Italy or Bernardelli USA) is nonexistent. Parts are hard to come by and magazines are expensive.
> 
> Unless you're really in love with the gun, I'd suggest looking at one of the more popular brands who will be there to back up their products. For $650, you've got a lot of options, especially if you're willing to buy used.


Good advice there. I'd take it.


----------

